# Ergo spreading baby's legs too far??



## saffrongirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure about this...just got the Ergo and am REALLY excited about it. However, when I put her in it (she's four months old), her legs seem to spread REALLY far - like they stick straight out! Is that supposed to be happening? Could that hurt her? It's like she's doing the splits!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

she may be too small. usually babies start fitting well in the ergo somewhere between 4-6mo. it really depends on their build.
that said, if she's not complaining, it's probably ok. the ideal spread for a babies legs to be open is 45 degrees outward at each hip, which is essentially a total of 90 degrees between the two legs. but again, if she's not complaining and you are comfortable with it, it should be fine.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

DS is 8wks and does not sleep laying down, he must be worn more often than not due to reflux. He doesn't care for having his legs froggied up in the ring sling anymore so I've had to switch to the Ergo. I carry him front facing in by putting one leg in and one leg out and I swith his legs every once in a while.
I also wear ds in a pouch or ring sling in a kind of cradle position but at an upward angle, if that makes sense.

HTH and GL!


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

You're supposed to use the infant insert for babies who can't stradle you yet. Some babies are ready to be without it at 4 months but for many it's closer to 6. If you don't have the infant insert look it up and you can fashion a substitute with a blanket. You could also use the ergo on your hip until your baby is older.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

There are video tutorials on the Ergo website about how to fashion a blanket substitute for the infant insert.

DD is on the small side and didn't fit well into the Ergo until she was closer to 5 months, I think.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

An ERGO is really designed for bigger babies. They do sell an infant insert, but you could also fashion a blanket in a similar manner (although the insert is also designed to get head and neck support as well since the ERGO has a shorter body).

It does sound like your babe is a just a little too small to have legs out. As a PP suggested, one leg in, one leg out is a comfortable position for some babies. Eventually, you won't need the support and your babe can have both legs out.


----------

